# Know Your Role: 7 Rules For Supporting Special Operations



## Marauder06 (Jul 12, 2016)

"While I still have a few years left, I am on the tail end of my military career. I have been fortunate enough to spend most of my time in uniform supporting Special Operations Forces (SOF). I have done a wide range of work. I’ve done everything from working out of safe houses to sitting behind a desk doing policy work to ensure the guys down range were covered. Because nothing happens without paperwork.

During my time I have learned a lot about the community and what it takes to do well in it. Over the years, I have made mistakes and I have reached milestones, and both situations taught me valuable lessons along the way. If I had to pass on knowledge to a new support personnel, these are the things I would tell my potential future replacements:"


----------



## x SF med (Jul 13, 2016)

@Marauder06 - what NCO wrote that for you?  

Well done, number 5 is a truth for life in all cases.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 14, 2016)

Why did you assume I wrote it? I'm not the only person who ever did support-side SOF.  (this was actually written by a Navy CPO).


----------

